# Blue gills



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

When is the time to go blue gill fly fishing. My rod should be at my house by the weeknd and pretty anxious to use it. I would like to fish for some gills. I'm just not sure when time to go for them is. When do you start fishing for them on the fly?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

pretty much,,,,,now,,,,,,is the answer anytime for bluegill.

and this weekend is as good as any.
what do you plan on using?
poppers, rubber spiders, ants, even tiny little rubber worms or a strip of yarn tied to a hook to look like a worm. i guess you want something sinking a bit. unless there is some bugs hatching.


----------



## yotecaller1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well it seems a bit early per my calendar, but anytime the water starts to warm up. You are actually south of me, and I start around mid-May. But I have the perfect lake that is black bottom at the north end and is 2ft deep all the way to the very edge of the north shore. I just put the fly at the edge of the shore and strip back toward the boat. Usually use a popper


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

Any time from mid May and on is great for gills. I use a an 9 foot rod with a 4 wight line. I use wollybuggers in a size 10 and 8. I also add a set of rubber legs tied madam X style and a bead head. There is nothing better to eat for dinner than gills and fried potatoes. Fish them near the weed beds. I also use poppers,ants, hoppers. and bee's. Remember fish near to the cover and hang on!!.....


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you guys, for your help. I will be getting some poppers also to add to my arsenal. I have a couple of spiders or smaller bug looking flies also. I am so pumped about getting out fishing, I can't wait. This weather is not helping us at all, by getting warm cold, it is not helping the water warm up nor is it helping the bugs to hatch, either. I wish it would make up its mind. I am ready to fish, April 28th cannot get here soon enough, and the water cannot warm up fast enough. Hope to see you on the waters. And don't forget to take youre cameras. For those long lasting memories. 

Let's get to casting!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

When the lilacs are in bloom the bluegills are on the beds.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

When the surface temps get to be 60 degs is when i start. But it can be less than that or more but thats a good starting point. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Right now. I fished a private lake tonight and caught one on ever cast. They are starting to make beds as well. Good times!


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

kzoofisher said:


> When the lilacs are in bloom the bluegills are on the beds.


This ^

Lilacs are the how I have judged the bluegills bedding my entire fishing life. In northern Michigan waters, wild iris can often coincide with the hex hatch too.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Last night was scary good! Here in NC the bite isn't really on yet but they are starting to look up and make their beds.


----------



## Delbert (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn now thats a bluegill. Nice job

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I got out again yesterday and caught one on just about every cast, they loved the green wolly bugger.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

What a great gil. My wife took a look and said she wouldn't even be able to get one like that in the boat. Nice.

D


----------

